# The FBI is watching you!



## monty (Dec 18, 2005)

http://users.chartertn.net/tonytemplin/FBI_eyes/


----------



## Dutch (Dec 18, 2005)

LOL! Monty, my little brother has this site bookmarked for a "Cat Emergency". Whenever his cat decides to sit in front of the monitor, he opens this site and then the cat wears itself out tring to catch them eyes. The cat then wanders off to have a nap and my brother goes back to surfin the net "Cat Free".


----------



## monty (Dec 18, 2005)

I believe it, Dutch! Have worn myself out a few times trying to shake'em off!
Monty


----------

